# On your mark, get set, - Aurelian



## Zooey72 (Mar 25, 2008)

GL on your clicking my fellow HH geeks. More description was put in at the BL site (at least it was new to me)

*After the destruction of Monarchia and the Emperor’s reprimanding of the Word Bearers Legion, the primarch Lorgar spent many long years searching the stars for the universal truths of the cosmos – when he finally came to gaze deep into the Eye of Terror, with grim inevitability he found that the Eye stared back. Now, guided by the daemon Ingethel, he undertakes a spiritual journey into the heart of Chaos itself and sees that the entire destiny of mankind and the Imperium could rest upon just a few nexus events. As the Great Crusade burns itself out in treachery and deceit, Lorgar weighs the cost of his ambitions, and sets his course for eternal damnation.*

I thought it was going to be about what happened after I5, but apparently there is more to it than that.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wait, fuck, god nod damn it!?! 

#rageattack


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So just how badly do we all think the site will crash?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> So just how badly do we all think the site will crash?


I think it will only take about 3 or 4 hours to buy one this time


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I hope I get one.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

#isragingoververybadplaningonhispart.

Someone tell me if the book is good when they have gotten it...?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm positive there will be reviews with tons of spoilers


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm positive there will be reviews with tons of spoilers


Excellent. 

#theragingcontinues


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Good job Bl...only took 10 mins and i'm a happy owner of the gold ed. )


----------



## Boff89 (Mar 11, 2011)

Are you kidding me? I had one in my basket, site loaded so slow that when I got to payment it was gone then said sold out..


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

My order went though at 18.03 i was sat here waiting with my card details ready to paste into the form lol wonder what number i'll get i was aiming for numero uno but i doubt i'll get that


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Got the Silver Editon, bit pissed off about not getting the Gold one though but I can say that... that was bloody fast.

22 minutes before it went out of stock.


----------



## Sacred Feth (Jan 13, 2011)

It sold out already? :|


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Boff89 said:


> Are you kidding me? I had one in my basket, site loaded so slow that when I got to payment it was gone then said sold out..



Same a bit crushed oh well better luck for me next time :-(


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Well in around 20 minutes both editions apparently sold out...


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

i checked the site at 18.11 and it was saying sold out, i waited at 18.00 and by 18.03 it was done with email confirmation lol 3 minutes took forever (gold edition that is havent checked silver)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I was there at 7PM local time for me, (6PM UK time) and well I had my fingers on the book. I was in my basket and was right about to pay when I was stupid enough to read through the agreement on buying ebooks. Well I lost my opportunity but I managed to get a hold on the Silver edition, at least according to my reciepe. 

Speaking of which, how do I open ebooks since Firefox wont open it and niehter will PDF?

Edit: And I can say it took 8 minutes or less for gold edition to sell out, around 19 minutes for the silver edition.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I HAD the Gold Edition in my BASKET, entered my CC info and then it CLEARED it from my basked and said "SOLD OUT" as of 1:07pm EST (7 minutes after orders became available). It appears I've got the gimped version (re: Silver) ordered though. Still kinda shitty, if you ask me, to let me get the Gold in my basket, then remove it like that.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Got the Silver one just before it sold out. The speed of how fast all 3000 of the gold is suspicious.


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

i didnt have to enter my details i just copy and pasted them simples and why is it suspicious


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Got the Silver one just before it sold out. The speed of how fast all 3000 of the gold is suspicious.


Yeah, something isn't right here. With the time it was taking for each page to load (server load) it doesn't pass the smell test with me. As I mentioned earlier, I had the Gold Edition in my basket and once I'd entered my CC info, it immediately cleared the order from my list and when I went back to the main page (a mere 7 minutes after starting the process) it was "SOLD OUT". I clicked the Silver Edition (initially said 1187 copies left) and then chose it and it jumped down to 947 (roughly), but got that one.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

That... was intense.

I feel like I just won a race by snagging my Gold copy!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i got the silver edition after many times trying to pay getting there having techniqual diffcultys, yay


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Makes perfect sense. Really hot release that had people sitting at their puters chomping on the bit.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

constantin_valdor said:


> i didnt have to enter my details i just copy and pasted them simples and why is it suspicious


With the server load and the fact it's supposedly 3000 individual orders, just seems suspicious.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Makes perfect sense. Really hot release that had people sitting at their puters chomping on the bit.


Got lucky here with me being near my home due to a work related reason, so the timing was great!


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

i'm just happy mine went though 3mins after going up *happy dance* bit shit others didnt get it tho


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

I reckon they held over successful orders from the abortive first launch.

The silver edition gave them something to sell with the rump of Gold prints left. I had my phone primed at 18:00 couldn't get it to confirm. Got home on PC at 18:09 and bought a silver edition. 

Not surprised it's all sold out so quickly, am surprised they managed to fix the site so it could cope. 

Selling such a small number of books is stupid for such a large series. Sure, 3,000 Ltd. Ed. but FFS for those who were half an hour late to the party they will need eBay and a loan or wait two years AT LEAST for this story to come out elsewhere?

Mentalism.com


----------



## Grendelrt (Feb 9, 2011)

Took me 3min to check out because of server speed on gold, then 3min later all gone. If the page failed once I would have missed it, thats nuts!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well It's better than nothing I guess, at least I get to read the story.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

it just a pain that i had it in bag got to payment entered cc details hit pay and then wram no copies left


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Good news everyone! BL just confirmed there are still a few copies left, they just have to calibrate in order to see that everyone will get a book they ordered. The numbers of stock will reappear soon.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

There must be some error...it couldn't have sold out in 20 mins...maybe the counters went bust... It happened before


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Was ready at the appointed hour, grabbed a gold copy of Aurelian without issue and have the receipt in my inbox. Suprised to hear it sold out so fast.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

2125 copies of Silver left...


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

just brought a gold one this very sec


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

There's more copies! I just got a gold one!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Gold and Silver available.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Just picked up gold with no issue(againt my better judgement i might add!)


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Gold is now definitely out of stock and 1900 Silvers' left!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Just ordered my very first thing from the internets...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Now there is 1851 left of the silver. I just got mine after coming home from uni. Shame there was no gold left but at least I can say I am one of the 6,000 exclusive owners of the book.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Suprised i got Gold so easily, just happened to click on Gold instead of silver, and it said was still in stock even roughly an hour after release, must have got one of the last copies


----------



## Esca (Feb 1, 2011)

Can't believe I actually got a gold. I thought for sure I was screwed since I wasn't going to be able to be at an computer for 2 1/2 hours after the sale started. So glad I got it though, cause the last time it went on sale I was entering in my credit info to buy it when they took it down and thought I was totally SOL this time.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Suprised I managed to nab a gold ed - checked the site earlier (about 6:30) and it said out of stock, saw this thread just now, went over to the BL site and found that it was in stock :shok:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

you can still get both copys althought it did say they were sold out not long ago lol


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Dînadan said:


> Suprised I managed to nab a gold ed - checked the site earlier (about 6:30) and it said out of stock, saw this thread just now, went over to the BL site and found that it was in stock :shok:


Same here just now! However I now have 2 copies.

Does anyone know how to cancel an order?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Does anyone know how to cancel an order?





> "I picked up a Silver edition earlier, but now I just grabbed one of the refreshed stock of the gold edition. How can I cancel the silver edition order?"
> 
> "Drop us an email with the details of the order you want to cancel from the email address you use to log into your black library account."


That`s what they told one dude over on Facebook.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Grats to everyone who got their books!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Just bought my silver copy. Very surprised to see any left at this hour.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Sonsabitches owe me a Gold Edition. Grrrr.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm so mad. I had my plan set, and then I got called in to meet the bosses. I got back to my desk around 12:45 to see that the Gold had sold out.

If anyone gets tired of their Gold version and would like to trade for a Silver (plus a fair amount of monetary over-compensation), contact me.

Please.

PLEASE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Doelago said:


> That`s what they told one dude over on Facebook.


Thanks very much for this. +rep to you sir (If I can manage it).

Surprisingly there are still 600 copies of the silver edition still left out there.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

well just checked my account and seems i brought two gold copies but only got comf for one very strange


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Got a gold one here, yay! 

Now just got to wait for it to show up...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Says they will start shipping both in 28 days, I think - so hopefully not that long to wait as _Promethean Sun_.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Says they will start shipping both in 28 days, I think - so hopefully not that long to wait as _Promethean Sun_.


I asked them on Facebook last evening;



> We will begin despatch of the copies of Aurelian from tomorrow and will be shipping them as fast as possible!


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

I got my email saying that my copy was dispatched already, so if its getting picked up today i'm it will be here either by tomorrow or end of the week either way ima be posting pics and a review when its here lol


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yah mine got posted today


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Yah mine got posted today


Mine too,happy days are here again :grin::grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Mine is still awaiting packing.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Bobbyfbrewster said:


> well just checked my account and seems i brought two gold copies but only got comf for one very strange


Nothing personal, but I'm kind of glad to hear that.

EDIT: To be clear, I'm not glad to hear they *charged you* for two.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Phoebus said:


> Nothing personal, but I'm kind of glad to hear that.
> 
> EDIT: To be clear, I'm not glad to hear they *charged you* for two.


what i ment was only trying to order just one and it kept throwing me back after card details and then when went though checked my account and found two i emalled Bl to see what went wrong lol. because i not greedy to need two.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

People have already gotten their copies by the looks of it, since people are already posting up pics of themselves and the book, lol.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

My order is still "Acknowledged".


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Bobbyfbrewster said:


> what i ment was only trying to order just one and it kept throwing me back after card details and then when went though checked my account and found two i emalled Bl to see what went wrong lol. because i not greedy to need two.


Ah, I offer you my apologies, then! 

Cheers,
P.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Where can you follow the process of the packing and sending? And I who lives in Sweden, when can I expect to have it delivered? :O

Edit: I found it. Still awaiting to be packed.


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

Phoebus said:


> Ah, I offer you my apologies, then!
> 
> Cheers,
> P.



That ok not to worry :grin:


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's nice. My order (placed within 7 minutes of orders becoming available) is still "Acknowledged" and nothing more, yet others (who placed it after mine) has had theirs SHIPPED. How does BL's math work in these things?


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Diatribe1974 said:


> That's nice. My order (placed within 7 minutes of orders becoming available) is still "Acknowledged" and nothing more, yet others (who placed it after mine) has had theirs SHIPPED. How does BL's math work in these things?


I'm on the same boat as you. I'm pretty sure the people that have already gotten it are the gw/BL staff and people in the uk. A few of them at least. I imagine that since we live in the states it takes longer bc they may group the books for certain regions and send them at once as bulk. Probably cheaper to send in bulk than singularly. My guess at least. I hope a review gets put up ASAP!


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

So I thought what I said before made plenty of sense, which it did but I just received an email saying that my copy of Aurelian has been shipped. I hope all of you get your books soon!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lucky son of a... *ahem*.

Mine's only acknowledged .


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey you live in the uk so you'll probably get yours first anyway so cheer up sir!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

There are still a bunch of copies left! http://www.blacklibrary.com/Horus-Heresy/aurelian-silver-edition.html


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Got a notice saying my copy of Aurelian gold edition have been shipped. I live in Denmark, europe.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

UPS...shoudl be a couple of days (fingers crossed, as I'm leaving after 3 days!!)


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i want mine.. but still needs packing


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Anyone want to trade a silver edition for some commission work .


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

There's still some on sale djinn, it's not out of stock yet at least: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Horus-Heresy/aurelian-silver-edition.html


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Broke right now :/


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Anyone want to trade a silver edition for some commission work .


I would but shipping stuff to the U.S. is a lot of hassle for me.

My first order has been shipping since Tuesday. And I still have not got it. Takes the pisss when I live 1 1/2 hour drive away from Black Library HQ.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Just checked, and mine has been shipped. :yahoo: I am happy today.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> Just checked, and mine has been shipped. :yahoo: I am happy today.


And mine :yahoo:.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Worldkiller said:


> Just checked, and mine has been shipped. :yahoo: I am happy today.


And mine! :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine also shipped!! But have to wait for parents foward it to me, living on oversea bases does have disadvantages


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just got mine.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I just got an email from BL bc I asked to get my tracking number, but I was told that they have been packed and are waiting to be picked up from UPS. so I guess tech jcally they haven't been fully shipped but fully packed. Boo


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

When is it ok to start a thread discussing the book because I've just finished it and really want to start gabbing about it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> When is it ok to start a thread discussing the book because I've just finished it and really want to start gabbing about it.


Now, as long as the thread is called *"*SPOILERS!!!?!?* Aurelian Discussion" *


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

I am holding mine in my hand :victory:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Started a thread up, wrote quite a bit so probably missed a lot.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't worry, Words I'll be with you shortly-ish. 1/3 the way through; deary me it's enjoyable reading.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Just got mine.


Lucky fucker. I must not live too far away and yet mine still have not arrived!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They are only sending it by standard USP, no next day delivery or anything so it really depends on when it's thrown out by the warehouse I guess.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Feel lucky you can check on BL website to see your order status, every time i try I get a lovely 404

I'm hoping everything is fine as i recieved an email confirmation when i paid and placed my order. Can I ask if the people who have their order gold or silver editions?, maybe golds are being sent out first


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am definitely going to say silvers were shipped first. I ordered mine in roughly the same time period (10 minutes at most) and yet the Gold took 2 more days to be packed and shipped.

Just my theories anyways.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I ordered Silver first but Gold turned up first.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

As it's UPS you can request BL to send you the tracking number and then track the progress of your package being delivered through the UPS site


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I tried requesting it but I was told mine hasn't been picked up by ups yet even though my account on BL says it's fully shipped. Love BL but they have certain details of their ordering system to fix. You should be able to see a tracking number on your account and it never shows up. I know it's only for UPS which I've ordered by before and I had to email them to get my tracking number. Lame


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I ordered Silver first but got Gold turned up first.


You got two? 

I'll trade you my silver one for the Gold :wink:.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> You got two?
> 
> I'll trade you my silver one for the Gold :wink:.


I got a gold and a silver but the silver is yet to arrive yet even though I ordered it first. Only one gold and one silver.

I ordered the silver because there was no gold's left at the time so I had to get the silver before it went out of stock, but then they said there was some golds and I was able to order one.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah okay, cool.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

i don't know why everyone was bitchin...there are still copies of the silver ed. on the BL site...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I just got my Gold edition just now!

Seems odd that the Silver was not only ordered first but shipped first and has not yet arrived.

Just curious but those who have Gold editions what number have you got?

I got number 1600 of 3000


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got 640.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

So is there a review of Aurelian yet? Anyway care to make one without spoilers? I believe my copy should be arriving in two days so I couldn't be more pumped to read it and about it.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I got 2003, arrived this morning, and have just put it down.
All in all a very good story, worth 30? possibly not! Glad I bought it? Yes.
Will I buy the next one? Yes, as long as I can get gold!! Silver just wouldn't match the rest of my book self


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just curious but those who have Gold editions what number have you got?
> 
> I got number 1600 of 3000


I got 229. 


Planning on reading it tomorrow at uni between lectures.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So mine said shipped the day after release, still don't have it. ARGHHH


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope mine arrives soon... I wont soon dare to touch the Black Library section of this site...


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

369 arrived at 10.45 this morning. I finished it at 11.45. Very good read, Mr D-B has delivered again.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Chaosveteran said:


> i don't know why everyone was bitchin...there are still copies of the silver ed. on the BL site...


Because if you bothered to read they where announcing it as out of stock on 4 separate occasions.


----------



## Xisor (Oct 1, 2011)

brianizbrewtal said:


> So is there a review of Aurelian yet? Anyway care to make one without spoilers? I believe my copy should be arriving in two days so I couldn't be more pumped to read it and about it.


*Here's one...*

It's really quite good. Well written, as you'd expect. Some very memorable depictions, even if brief. The encounters with the primarchs are engaging and compelling, though I felt Aaron's portrayal of Horus was a bit askew from my imagination. His capture of Lorgar & Magnus is good and, without spoiling, is central to the story.

As you know, it involves the contents of what he sees in the Eye of Terror ~40yr before Isstvan V. It takes us on a bit of a dream sequence, again as you'd expect, but I feel it is handled much more compellingly than in _False Gods_. Always good to see.

I've a few niggles/comments that'd constitute criticisms, but they're minuscule in comparison to the other qualities. A worry, for some, might be that it barely contains even half a dozen pages of what might be thought of as 'bolter porn'. Even then, that section is nicely done. A bit odd, but still, it's accounted for.

A fine book, I'd say. Also, it clearly sets up Aaron's next work and offers up some very compelling insights and, as hoped, sheds more light on the Age of Darkness. All excellent.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Xisor! I'm pretty sure I'll be gettin it tomorrow or the day after so I think I can wait for the read that's ahead of me. Not to mention that The Outcast Dead is out tomorrow and The Red Duke! Good week


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Read it in one sitting. Really loved it. Best heresy storey I have yet to read. Some incredible moments, an epic battle with khorns greatest champion, revelations that rock what we know about the heresy. Can't wait to read more. Only thing is that some of what is revealed here is pretty damn important, fans not lucky enough to get one of the 6,000 copies might feel they have missed something, although I'm sure the revalations about calth will probably be covered in know no fear, particularly by who will be fighting there.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Just got 1703. Not the greatest number? But a good one nonetheless! Let's see, on November 19th, 1703, The Man in the Iron Mask dies in the Bastille. That's Warhammer-ish no? \m/


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Read it in one sitting, very good stuff . I'll try and get a review up on it soon.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

Got mine yesterday. Loved it.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

1295 arrived today, personally not bothered about the number, just glad to finally have it.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

10 days after my order: Still waiting. Ugh


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I hope it arrives today, I hope it arrives today, _I hope it arrives today_, I hope it arrives today...


----------



## Mishiman (Jul 19, 2011)

Got mine silver edition today and finished it already. Awesome read [although little too pricey for a novella], adding much needed info into both HH and Lorgal's story.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

11 days later and I got it earlier today. Looks like good reading material for later for me.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Arrived back home a few days ago, got 22something and 27something. Still waiting on coming home so I can read this, building up the suspense I guess but can't wait to read this


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Finished it this morning, despite a killer hangover. A good read, it answers some questions, and raises more. Don't know if I'll bother ordering any more of these novellas though. Their nice and all, but if you take out all the blank facing pages between chapters, it barely makes a hundred pages. Not a whole lot for €25. I'll just do what I did when I wanted to read _Promethean Sun_...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*crosses fingers*

Hopefully it arrives tomorrow...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Bad luck for those still waiting.

Annoyingly though it appears I am the only one in my area who bought the book. Got too many people asking to read it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey Stephen. When you`re done reading that... :wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ooo! Looksie! I got this one notice in my mailbox saying that I should go and retrieve a package from the post office... 

But that notice pissed me off as well. People in Finland who speak Swedish cant by the looks of it spell my name. Twats.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Hey Stephen. When you`re done reading that... :wink:


I am NOT posting that thing to Australia! :angry:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion, since you had enough money to throw at the computer screen last evening/morning (time zones are BS) I cant help but to wonder why you would not have ordered a copy for yourself?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I got mine last Friday and finished it the very same day. Great read, some very nice appearences.  Some continuation to Fulgrim and raises more light on the whole Fulgrims soul is within a paitaing?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> I got mine last Friday and finished it the very same day. Great read, some very nice appearences.  Some continuation to Fulgrim and raises more light on the whole Fulgrims soul is within a paitaing?


I was intrigued by that concept. Very Dorian Gray.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Ooo! Looksie! I got this one notice in my mailbox saying that I should go and retrieve a package from the post office...
> 
> But that notice pissed me off as well. People in Finland who speak Swedish cant by the looks of it spell my name. Twats.


Well, your name is pretty confusing and has a few alternate spellings. :dunno: I mean, there are a few Doelagos in my area and they are all spelled differently. :headbutt:



Stephen_Newman said:


> I am NOT posting that thing to Australia! :angry:


You could come with it then. Stay at my place. On the couch. :friends:



Doelago said:


> Serpion, since you had enough money to throw at the computer screen last evening/morning (time zones are BS) I cant help but to wonder why you would not have ordered a copy for yourself?


I just pretend to have money... :cray:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> I was intrigued by that concept. Very Dorian Gray.


Yeah I got around thinking about that as well. Looking for perfection only leading to your final doom within a paiting. but then Fulgrim isnt out of the game.... just yet.


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Finished reading it yesterday. IMHO it's not uber-amazing-awesome as hyped, but still quite an interesting read. Which is exactly what I expected & want from my BL books.

Scored 9/10 in my opinion. Well worth the money IMO...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> I just pretend to have money... :cray:


Wtf? The book cost as much as you "donated". :scratchhead:


----------

